
It’s Time to Accept That Rainbow Six Siege Is the Best Multiplayer Shooter, Ever - Avaren
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/its-time-to-accept-that-rainbow-six-siege-is-the-best-multiplayer-shooter-ever-855?utm_source=vicegamingtwitter
======
qwertyuiop924
Okay, you like R6S. But there is no need to shove that like down our throats.
It's no more time for me accept that R6S is the best multiplayer shooter ever
than it is for you to accept that Quake 3 is the finest multiplayer shooter
ever made. Your claim that it's a "shooter for the MOBA generation" just makes
me suspicious of it.

In short, your opinion is fine, but it's not time for the rest of us to accept
anything. Just state your opinion, don't tell us what we should and shouldn't
think.

